# Dora ...



## nathalie (May 18, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

Too cute. My big cat is thinking she would make a good sized meal.


----------



## nathalie (May 18, 2015)

I think too...


----------



## Migrant13 (May 18, 2015)

Isn't life grand?!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## abax (May 18, 2015)

I'm very glad to see Dora again. She's living the life of
luxury and relaxation at your house. Oh my, she does
look happy.


----------



## nathalie (May 19, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## bcostello (May 19, 2015)

She loves her leopard skin blankie. So precious.


----------

